# symptoms at 13 days past ovulation, need any opinions?????????????/



## minimandy (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi everyone, 
I need your help to see if anyone else has had any of the syptoms that ive had and ended up    or a positive result.... on thursday this week i felt sicky all day and when i drove to see mum in hospital, and i also took a bite out of hubbys burger that same day and it tasted raw, but it was cooked, which was odd. then on saturday i went out for a friends bday and had a drink of coke and my stomach was rolling, like id just been on a rollercoaster, very weired, and i had this feeling earlier on in the week also when id had coke, then got indijestion that same day after a sandwich. am also getting the odd twinge in the middle of my stomach evey now and then, my CM is a little more at the min too.am now 13 days past ovulation adn due to get AF today, or tomorrow...so wass wondering if anyone has had these symptoms and was in fact pregnant, and if so, when did you get a positive result as ive checked for the last few days, and maybe saw extremly faint lines, but not sure.I will test tomorrow again, as it should be the day i start......so anyones input would be much appreciated, much love xxxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Mandy,

I wouldn't rely on when your AF would have been due, as the IVF drugs have taken over everything, so women can get BFN's on there OTD and not bleed for while after.  Are you on the progestrone pessaries to?

On another note, your symptoms do sound promising, so you will need to go with the OTD that the clinic gave you and not the day that your AF was due.

Good luck.
x


----------

